# Do NOT use wire brushes to clean your grill / smoker...



## daveomak (Dec 15, 2014)

Family Pizza Night Leads to Emergency Surgery for WA Man 


http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2014/12/draft-norman-victim-story/#.VI8UC-k5CUk


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Dec 16, 2014)

Wow! That's pretty unnerving especially since we just had pizza for supper.  I use a grill pad on my grates, sometimes on the grill I will preheat and clean with wadded up newspaper.  You'd be surprised how well paper works.


----------



## trickyputt (Dec 16, 2014)

Thats good info!. I think I will go brillo.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 17, 2014)

Holy Moley,  What a wake up that would be.   Something to learn from.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 17, 2014)

my Rec Tec grates need a good cleaning....


----------



## b-one (Dec 17, 2014)

I got a wire stuck in my upper gum line. I always inspect my grill grates very carefully now.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 17, 2014)

Sounds like one need to look at the bottom side of the pizza they just ordered.


----------



## renron (Mar 18, 2017)

This last week I BBQed a chicken breast for the wife unit and I, before serving it ....................you guessed it. I found a wire from the brush sticking straight up in the breast. It must have stuck to the grill when I cleaned it then transferred itself to the chicken. I'm both happy and terrified that I found it. Brushes are in the garbage. NEVER again.

Thanks for this thread.

Ron


----------



## r2 builders (Mar 19, 2017)

Not worth the chance. 
Many other ways to clean grates and racks.
Brushes tossed.
Thanks for the heads up.

r2


----------



## madkaw (May 28, 2017)

I'd really like to know more about the brushes used. The one in the photo in the OP story looked more like a Harbor Freight welding brush than anything I've ever used on the grill.

Those of you who have had incidents at home… I presume you were using dedicated grill brushes?


----------



## renron (May 28, 2017)

The brush I had used that fell apart was from a "Big Box Store" BBQ specific, not welding application.

I now use the Stainless Steel "Brillo pad" style to clean the grill. Works great on the flat surface, but doesn't get into the slots.

What do you all use to get in between ?

Ron


----------



## smokedcaveman (Aug 24, 2017)

I've found the weed burner works well on the ones for my electric box (yeah, I take them out first). if I were using the UDS I'd just drop the grates to the lowest rack setting, and stoke up the initial 'getting my coals' fire up as high as possible. a few minutes at 700F seared the grates clean and cleared off anything that might happen to have put itself on the walls.

I think, what I might do later on in the year is knock up a metal box to fit my grates into on one side, and the weed burner in the other, and that way I can give them a good torching for several minutes. actually might be good to have just in general. I wind up cleaning and reseasoning cast iron a lot... (I have other people living here that are hard on the pans) 

but in general, I find fire cleans a multitude of things...


----------



## renron (Aug 24, 2017)

I've taken to using my beater pocket knife to clean quickly between the grates, takes about a minute. I've learned to do it before the grill gets HOT! ;)

Ron


----------



## smokedcaveman (Aug 25, 2017)

hahaha.. yeah. you only make that mistake once!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 25, 2017)

Was in this place today and thought about one of these cleaning tools

https://m.surlatable.com/search/search.jsp?N=4294967064&Ntt=Grill+brush

The mesh scrub brush one.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 25, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> Was in this place today and thought about one of these cleaning tools
> 
> https://m.surlatable.com/search/search.jsp?N=4294967064&Ntt=Grill+brush
> 
> The mesh scrub brush one.


Let us know how it works.....  could be a great alternative....   Dave


----------



## 3montes (Aug 25, 2017)

I've been using the Char Broil Cool Clean brush. It has nylon bristles instead of wire and they are red so if any get left behind they are easily seen. You clean your grates while they are cold. I found it actually works better when they grates are cold they char and junk breaks off the grates easier My grates are expanded steel so these work really well.

Been using them for a couple years now. I can add I've never seen a bristle come off.


----------



## renron (Aug 26, 2017)

The scrubber I have has a "U" shaped handle with two scrubbie pads on it . Warm up the grill (warm) and just rub, no kidding looks new in less than 10 seconds.

After about 4 BBQ hamburgers or 1 rack of ribs I clean between the bars with the beater pocket knife. I'll never use a brush again, and will give the scrubbie pads to my kids for Christmas presents along with the story of finding a wire from the old style brush in my food. Still scares me to think what could have happened.............no way your going to pass that sucker!

Any ideas about this type? I may try this style next.


Ron


----------



## zymer (Aug 26, 2017)

Renron said:


> The brush I had used that fell apart was from a "Big Box Store" BBQ specific, not welding application.
> 
> I now use the Stainless Steel "Brillo pad" style to clean the grill. Works great on the flat surface, but doesn't get into the slots.
> 
> ...


I use a Scotch-Brite pad.


----------



## ososmokeshack (Aug 26, 2017)

Seems there is a story like this at least once a year. I use a paper towel after the gril is hot. Works like a charm. 

Note, I worked in kitchens for a long time and my hands seem to be used to the heat. Maybe not the best idea for everyone else. Lol


----------



## pitbulmom (Aug 26, 2017)

Thoughts on this one??

https://www.thegrommet.com/kitchen-bar/brushtech


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 26, 2017)

SmokedCaveman said:


> I've found the weed burner works well on the ones for my electric box (yeah, I take them out first). if I were using the UDS I'd just drop the grates to the lowest rack setting, and stoke up the initial 'getting my coals' fire up as high as possible. a few minutes at 700F seared the grates clean and cleared off anything that might happen to have put itself on the walls.
> 
> I think, what I might do later on in the year is knock up a metal box to fit my grates into on one side, and the weed burner in the other, and that way I can give them a good torching for several minutes. actually might be good to have just in general. I wind up cleaning and reseasoning cast iron a lot... (I have other people living here that are hard on the pans)
> 
> but in general, I find fire cleans a multitude of things...


I use fire to clean my grates exclusively!  I let them burn off over the hot coals when grilling, and then they are "clean" for my next smoke.  I always put my grates on the grill after I'm finished cooking to burn off everything.  I hate wasting hot coals!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mike


----------



## 3montes (Aug 27, 2017)

Renron said:


> The scrubber I have has a "U" shaped handle with two scrubbie pads on it . Warm up the grill (warm) and just rub, no kidding looks new in less than 10 seconds.
> 
> After about 4 BBQ hamburgers or 1 rack of ribs I clean between the bars with the beater pocket knife. I'll never use a brush again, and will give the scrubbie pads to my kids for Christmas presents along with the story of finding a wire from the old style brush in my food. Still scares me to think what could have happened.............no way your going to pass that sucker!
> 
> ...


I have had one of those. They gunk up easily and are rendered ineffective.


----------



## tropics (Aug 28, 2017)

WHB Posted a wooden paddle they make for cleaning the gratings.

I bought a piece of flat stock Oak cut it in half,had some other flat stock and just glued it to gether works great

Richie













100_6013.JPG



__ tropics
__ Aug 28, 2017






Grooves burn in as you use it


----------



## wimpy69 (Aug 28, 2017)

tropics said:


> WHB Posted a wooden paddle they make for cleaning the gratings.
> I bought a piece of flat stock Oak cut it in half,had some other flat stock and just glued it to gether works great
> Richie
> 
> ...


Great idea, i'm stealing that one.


----------



## renron (Aug 28, 2017)

3montes said:


> I have had one of those. They gunk up easily and are rendered ineffective.


I guess it depends on what you cook.  We do mostly chicken, steaks and hamburgers. Ours has lasted about a year and is VERY clean still.

If we cooked ribs 5 nights a week then the scrubbie (and my arteries) would get clogged quickly  and I'd weigh 300 lbs.

We eat a lot of chicken.....;)   but I still gain weight every Christmas season.......

I like the scotchbrite idea.

Ron


----------

